# Available In Manchester/hooksett, Nh



## mistydowg (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm available to help out if your truck breaks down or if you feel over-whelmed with the intensity of this upcoming storm. I do need to take care of a few accounts of my own (they are priority), but I am willing to work a few other accounts in at the same time. Any one interested can call me 24/7 during a storm 603-647-8489, leave a message if you get the machine or you can also email me at [email protected]; however during a storm, I don't have internet access in my trucks, so I can't email right back! I do regularly check into my answering machine via my cell phone, so please do leave a message, with address/telephone number and contact name.

I prefer mostly the north end of Manchester, NH but generally can travel 15-20 miles out, and additional travel fees do accrue. My hourly rate ranges between $75-$110, and I do have light snow blowing capabilities for sidewalks, but mainly I use plows on driveways and parking lots.

My name is Jim!


----------

